# Holster wins 2016 WKC Masters Agility



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lots of screaming cheering shouting and excitement watching the Westminster Masters Agility Championship on TV last night.

Chance's agility instructor Wendy Cerilli and her Aussie Holster took the top prize!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66UfvHOOvTg


Now the world knows how fantastic they are. We have been soooo lucky to train with Wendy at her beautiful agility arena (High Goal Farm- Greenwich, NY). Wendy and her husband David have made the most beautiful training facility and dedicated their lives to dogs. 

My favorite times with Chance have been at Wendy & David's High Goal Farm.

Congratulations Wendy & Holster - we love you!:dblthumb2


----------

